# Tractor show and pull, Inverness, FL, Jan 28-30, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

The Citrus County Fair Association
Presents:
6th Annual 
Tractor Show & Pull
January 28, 29, 30, 2005
Located In West Central Florida

Here is a link:

http://www.citruscountyfair.com/tractor.html


----------

